# First soil test any recommendations



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

Here is my first soil test. Any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You don't need to do much. Use Ammonium Sulfate 21-0-0 due to your pH being slightly above 7.0 (within the margin of error). For green, you could add some iron.

Now the salt levels, is that common in your area (eg salt mines)?

They did not tested for CEC, but I'm going to assume it is low (loamy sand). It might be better to apply soil elements twice a month at half rate than once a month at full rate. It is more work based on an assumption. Try it to see if you see a difference.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I think I agree with g-man, I'd like to know what methods of extraction were used before I commit. Likely, you only need to develop a maintenance program.

Edit: Regarding Salinity, A value less than 2 is no problem. 2.08 is not a big deal, but it does indicate something you want to monitor. You don't want this value to keep rising particularly for cool season grasses and especially for KBG. Are you on a water softener?


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

G-man
Thanks. I'll try the ammonium sulfate. I live about 20 miles from the great salt lake. Not sure if that is the issue. The testing service said that it could be from too much fertilizer &#128521; and a lack of rainfall. We haven't had hardly and rain this summer.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just monitor it. If you did not had any rain and you are irrigating, the city water could increase it. If your lawn is looking good, I don't think you need to worry about it.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Maybe apply some gypsum and water heavily to flush the salts?


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

Ridge
I used a golf hole cutter and removed a little dirt about 4" deep.

I've been fertilizing every 6 to 8 weeks with a granular. Spring 23-3-8. Late spring/summer 25-5-10. Fall 22-2-12. I usually apply granular revive with the fertilizer and put down a granular humic acid a few times each year. I've never used milirganite until this year. I have put down a couple apps of milo and it is more green than ever. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

